# Using a 64 bit Recovery Disk on a 32 bit Laptop?



## kawaik (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a Vista 32 bit laptop that I would like to reset to factory settings. I tried buying the recovery disks from HP but they no longer sell the 32 bit disks for my model. They do however offer the 64 bit for the same model.

My question is: *If I buy the 64 bit recovery disk, can I install it and reset my 32 bit laptop back to factory settings?*

By the way, the laptop is 32 bit but I found out that it is 64 bit capable.

Thank you very much ahead of time to anyone that helps ray:


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

That's a good question and I think the best place for the answer might be HP. If your computer has 64 bit hardware to support a 64 bit operating system, that's fine. I don't know if the HP DVD will ask you for a serial # or not during install.. The DVD may come pre activated. I'd check with HP to see if there will be any activation problems.


----------



## kawaik (Apr 16, 2011)

I tried to call HP but my warranty expired so the guys at HP wanted me to purchase a 1 year customer service plan for $99. They said that was the only way they could help me answer my question.....

And yes, when ordering the disk it asks for my laptops serial number so its not a problem if it asks for it during the installation. The only problem is I dont know if it will even work since its 64 bit recovery disk.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

The more I think about it, if it's an HP "Recovery Disc", I wouldn't think there would be a problem. Recovery Discs are typically an image file of the Windows installation with all the HP software and drivers already included for that particular model computer. If it's an installation disc, that's basically a Windows install DVD, customized by HP.

If you call them to purchase the Recovery Disc, they won't answer a Q like 'Will the 64 bit recovery disc work if my computer came with a 32 bit OS?'


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't know if it would work with an HP recovery disk or not, but I know with Windows 7 if you try to do a start-up repair or use any tools from a 64-bit Windows 7 dvd on a 32-bit installation on your computer/laptop, it will not work. I've tried it before, it'll just tell you that you have the wrong version and it can't do anything...but that's a Windows 7 disc. Not sure if a 64-bit HP recovery disk would work on a 32-bit vista operating system or not.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The system should have a HDD recovery partition

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...c00809678&product=18703#RestoreWithoutWindows


----------



## kawaik (Apr 16, 2011)

To Fred: Are recovery disks pretty much the same thing as installing a new OS on to the laptop only the "new OS" is the same OS? And, I have to purchase the recovery disks online not by phone. I tried calling there support but they want to charge me

To jc: I tried using the HDD recovery option on the laptop. It works to a point.....I'd rather buy the recovery disks to reset it though

Thank you all for the replies


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The recovery partition & recovery DVD are one in the same.

OEM / Retail Recovery Discs + Recovery Instructions


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi ;

Which version windows 7 ? ( Home / Professional / Ultimate)


your problem is that you can't run the installation within Vista, the 64-bit file won't run in 32-bit OS. You need to boot from the installation disk, then select "custom install". Just make sure you keep Vista on your computer, the installer will look for it to verify your upgrade is legit.


If its a retail box copy, you will get both 32 and 64 bit disk, which will allow you to install whichever architecture you wish. Please note though, there is no in place upgrade path from 64 bit Windows Vista to 32 bit Windows 7

Both 32-bit and 64-bit installation discs are included in the Windows 7 package. 64-bit operating systems can handle large amounts of memory—typically 4 gigabytes (GB) of random access memory (RAM) or more—more efficiently than 32-bit operating systems. However, not all computers are 64-bit capable. For more information, see 32-bit and 64-bit Windows: frequently asked questions. 
To find out which Windows 7 installation disc you can use, click the Start button, right-click Computer, and then click Properties. 

Next to System type you should see either "32-bit Operating System" or "64-bit Operating System." If you see "32-bit Operating System" listed, then you're running the 32-bit version of Windows Vista. Step 1 of this tutorial will show you how to run the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor, which can tell you if your computer is capable of running the 64-bit version of Windows 7.
If "64-bit Operating System" is listed next to System type, then you're running the 64-bit version of Windows Vista and can run the 64-bit version of Windows 7.


----------



## kawaik (Apr 16, 2011)

To jc: I think the HDD recovery partition may be corrupted or it is not recovering it completely because when I did it, the laptop was still not the same as factory settings

To betranu: I know you can upgrade a 32 bit to a 64 bit if it fulfils the system requirements but thats if I buy a 64 bit version of windows, right? I want to know if I use a 64 bit recovery disk on a 32 bit laptop will work or not.... Or, is a 64 bit recovery disk the same thing as buying a new 64 bit version of windows? i dont know


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Kawaik, Recovery Discs are an Image or snapshot of an entire hard drive that has Windows installed in 1 big file. It's like taking a picture of a completed puzzle. It's also the quickest method to bring you back to the way the computer came when purchased new.

A Windows installation disc, whether from HP or purchased off the shelf, goes through the complete Windows process of installing Windows on any computer. Sorry if I've confused you any.

If you use JCGriffs method, that is the same method that a Recovery Disc will provide. If you have a recovery partition on your computer, that is what I would use as a first preference. It will overwrite everything on your hard drive and install the same version of Vista that your computer came with when new.


----------



## kawaik (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you Fred and everyone. I will try one more time with the recovery partition. If it fails, I will buy the 64 bit recovery disk and try that.


----------

